# Race the Truck



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

I wasnted to race a UPS truck so I made one


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello hdbiker :wave:, Guys this is my friend that does resin castings. He is the guy that made the Merc and others. I will post some of the others that he has done. He is trying to get the truck loaded but is having trouble so I am going to post it as soon as he sends it to me...

Jeff


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is a sampling of his work... :thumbsup: 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=19982

Jeff


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Cool castings :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...... it`s the first TRABBI?(the white one with the roll cage- East German Car?) casting
i found as a slot


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey HD....welcome to the board! Any friend of Jeff's is a friend of mine! Fantastic casting work....Im loving your stuff!! Satelite....I thought the white one with the roll-bar was a Sunbeam Tiger set up for road course racing. No matter what...it's one I have to get....that thing looks AWESOME!
Glad you made it to the boards HD....try to make it to the chat room on Wensday nights...we always have a great time there!!
Joe


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

*Here is a couple more*

I went nuts on the merc


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey hd, Man does that Merc look good. Make sure you look around Hobby Talk, there are many areas that you will be right at home in. I will chat with you later.

Jeff


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

*hers the vett*

this is what a trans am vett should be


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

*59 and cop car*

here is some more


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

HDBiker...welcome to Hobbytalk forums! :wave: I must say that I'm in love with your Mercury body....and that VW truck body. My wife's a big VW fan....and she'd go nuts for one of those  


That UPS truck is just too cool also man....... I wonder how many of those Joe owns....lol


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some sweet lookers! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey hd, The pic with the Merc, I see something that looks like a raw casting. Because of the lighting I can't really make out what it is....  Could you shed some "light" (pun intended)? 

Jeff


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL....I dont own ANY UPS trucks Brian. UPS and FedEx are the ENEMY of DHL!!! LMAO Now, if you want any of those delivery trucks in yellow and red..I am the man to see!
Joe, the loyal (hahahaha) DHL driver!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Welcome HD You have got the skills, keep up that great work. Love those Merc's 
Sundance :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

JPRcustoms said:


> LOL....I dont own ANY UPS trucks Brian. UPS and FedEx are the ENEMY of DHL!!! LMAO Now, if you want any of those delivery trucks in yellow and red..I am the man to see!
> Joe, the loyal (hahahaha) DHL driver!


DOH! I forgot man....well, I know someone works for UPS......can't remember who exactly.

You could always get one of those trucks in brown...and add a squeeze track,intersections, and crossovers to your layout :devil:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> You could always get one of those trucks in brown...and add a squeeze track,intersections, and crossovers to your layout :devil:


Don't forget a Dale Jarrett doll doing yoga.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i work for a bread company and we use the same trucks i would love to get a body of the ups truck i do not need any decals or anything like that all i need is the body so i can paint it like a rainbo bread truck like the one i drive everyday is there any way i can get one of the trucks please please please


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there HD,

A slight belated welcome to the board. :wave: 
I'm quite impressed with your work! They all look very good. The "Paul Harvey' Mustang and th UPS lorry are the ones' I'm most fond of. You do your own decals? They look great too!
Keep it up and keep em' comin'
Excellent! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Jeff I am on call this week so I may not make the chat room.
The casting you saw is a mini cooper pickup truck I am working on.
I am out of resin for now had to buy christmas first I will try to make some more when I get it paid for.
As for the UPS truck I can paint it any color and mark it any way you want I have an Alps printer and a very pricey Adobe art program.
Glad evry one likes my work.thanks Gary


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

hdbiker said:


> Hey Jeff I am on call this week so I may not make the chat room.
> The casting you saw is a mini cooper pickup truck I am working on.
> I am out of resin for now had to buy christmas first I will try to make some more when I get it paid for.
> As for the UPS truck I can paint it any color and mark it any way you want I have an Alps printer and a very pricey Adobe art program.
> Glad evry one likes my work.thanks Gary



Oh man, an Alps printer.....sounds like you might just become the new "go to" guy for custom HO decals  :wave:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey TX, all the decals on the bodies he did that I posted are "original"... I don't want him to get a big head or anything but when it comes to modeling and detail work the man is an "Artiste"... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I drive a big brown truck. For the 16 million a year UPS gives him he should drive it. My favorite commercial had diecast cars and the UPS truck running guys off the track. 

There is a flamed truck that travels around the country for advertising. Has chrome wheels and very nice flames. It stays in one center for a few days and used just like a regular delivery truck. When it was in our center last summer it had over 350,000 miles on it. They sent it to Bedford so lots of people could see it. It broke down so they woke up the mechanic and sent him down ther to fix it. Wouldn't look very good to have it behind a tow truck.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i have seen the flamed truck in oklahoma city also looks really cool


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey I saw on speed channel a while back that Ford did a concept car or should I say Panel Truck where the took 1953 Ford F-100 Panel Truck and made it into a custom rod painted up like a UPS truck and that UPS use it one and awhile.











Roger Corrie


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Rog-

That's a beautiful truck! I sure would like to see the 1/1 version running around here. That paint looks as smooth as a babies bum! A very cool concept.

Thanks for sharing the pic.

Also Roger, if you hadn't noticed, you have a PM from me.  


Cheers..


----------

